# Thanks for the tip!



## Jimmy Hoffa (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone else tempted to say this as non-tipping pax exits your car? Bad for ratings but it would feel so good


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

In LA I've given up on expecting tips a long time ago. It's just not the culture out here.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Touché


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy Hoffa said:


> Anyone else tempted to say this as non-tipping pax exits your car? Bad for ratings but it would feel so good


Jimmy always did like to push his luck . . . . .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Neuro-Linguistic Programming, a name that encompasses the three most influential components involved in producing human experience: neurology, language and programming.

Did you see that basketball game last night. It was boring the first 3 minutes after tip off.
Did you hear about the wire tapping alegations? Its just the tip of the iceberg.
What tips would you give to someone starting out in your industry?
When I get home at night, I have to tip toe, as to not wake my wife.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't even think about getting tips, My tip is the 2.8x surge ride I usually get from uber and their passengers.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't really expect tips but there are some rides where it just seems like you should get one. Where you have gone above and beyond to offer good service. When I drop these PAX off I will say "thanks for the tip" to myself as I drive off!



charmer37 said:


> I don't even think about getting tips, My tip is the 2.8x surge ride I usually get from uber and their passengers.


Agreed when there is a decent surge I'm fine without the tip.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll say it to someone who should know better like a waitress on a non surge ride.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I don't even think about getting tips, My tip is the 2.8x surge ride I usually get from uber and their passengers.


Aim higher, I have gotten tips even on 3x rides lol



PTUber said:


> don't really expect tips but there are some rides where it just seems like you should get one. Where you have gone above and beyond to offer good service. When I drop these PAX off I will say "thanks for the tip" to myself as I drive off!


Dumb, you kill your rating and they aren't anymore likely to tip next time.

If you want to feel better about someone not tipping you. Give them 3 or 4 stars.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Aim higher, I have gotten tips even on 3x rides lol
> 
> Dumb, you kill your rating and they aren't anymore likely to tip next time.
> 
> If you want to feel better about someone not tipping you. Give them 3 or 4 stars.


Is that a passive way of being aggressive? I have rated some of my pax a 3 or a 4. But the thing is I don't know if they look at their ratings. If they look at their ratings and you want them to feel bad, then they will return the favor and rate you bad, right? If you rate them bad, but they don't check their ratings, then it didn't do anything, right?


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I know that most people don't tip and that is not right be has to be accepted. I had a guy in my car who claimed to be a new driver with Uber. They we ina hurry to get their destination and did not account for rush hour. I made it there in the best time I could with the traffic. Yep, you know it HE HOPPED OUT WITH NO TIP. Really, you are a driver and DON'T TIP another driver?? A-hole for sure.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Aim higher, I have gotten tips even on 3x rides lol
> 
> Dumb, you kill your rating and they aren't anymore likely to tip next time.
> 
> If you want to feel better about someone not tipping you. Give them 3 or 4 stars.


Not sure why you think that's dumb?? I don't say it out loud hence the "I will say to myself". For the record I am a 4.9 but really don't care about ratings.


----------

